# Steam(TM) and Counter-Strike(TM) Issues.



## Uninstall (Jan 11, 2008)

:4-dontknoOKay, I played cs back in the day, and i decided to reinstall it on my computer again. I played it for a day or two but got sick of it because my computer is slow and the lagg is too much for me to handle. So, I attempted to uninstall the Counter-Strike(TM) from Add/Remove Programs.
To find this message:

Error 1306. Another application has exclusive access to
the file 'C:\Program
Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\condition zero 
models.gcf'. Please shut down all other applications,
than click Retry.

Than I tryed to uninstall Steam(TM) and I got a similar message. 

Error 1306. Another application has exclusive access to
the file 'C:\Program
Files\Valve\Steam\SteamApps\platform.gcf'. Please 
shut down all other applications, than click Retry.

Any clues as to what i could do in this situation?:4-dontkno


----------



## KIDhl2 (Mar 9, 2007)

You prolly have steam running.Close steam and try again.You can also delete local game files through steam.Open steam,go to games,right click CSS,select delete local content.I would go with the second option if you have other steam games installed.


----------

